# Japan forms Marine unit



## Devildoc (Apr 7, 2018)

Japan stands up Marine unit, first since WW2


Japan activates first marines since WW2 to bolster defenses against...


----------



## AWP (Apr 7, 2018)

The Japanese atrocities during WWII....I shudder even now. Today's reality is we need Japan as much as they need us and anyone who can't see China as a long term threat, be it militarily, economic, or cyber, is badly mistaken.

Stand up the Marines, sell them F-35's, let them build "helicopter destroyers" or whatever, this is a good thing.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 7, 2018)

AWP said:


> The Japanese atrocities during WWII....I shudder even now. Today's reality is we need Japan as much as they need us and anyone who can't see China as a long term threat, be it militarily, economic, or cyber, is badly mistaken.
> 
> Stand up the Marines, sell them F-35's, let them build "helicopter destroyers" or whatever, this is a good thing.



Agreed.  I think as generations pass and institutional and historical knowledge fade we are moving past World War II. That is to not condone them for the behavior rather but they have acknowledged it and paid the price for it. But now for their sake and our sake and the sake of the entire Pacific, we all need to band together to protect ourselves against the potential China threat.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 7, 2018)

Yeah, it's a good thing. I remember us discussing this some time ago on SS, when word came down about this. I think I mentioned the SNLF of the Imperial Navy.

The biggest danger of actual violence, IMV, would be over China's maritime interests, the South China Sea, Taiwan, the artificial island fortresses, etc, rather than any major land encounter...so a tough, well-equipped Japanese Marine force makes sense.

Like Ive posted elsewhere, we don't need to go to war with China to lose the economic/cyber war, but powerful maritime allies in the region may at least deter the PRC from physical aggression off shore.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Apr 7, 2018)

I've been an advocate of a stronger Japan for a long time.  A neutered Japan does nothing for western interests in the region, and they're obviously better positioned to to challenge China's silly island claims.


----------

